# NEC thread...March 25-27



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi y'all
I know I haven't made it to any of the CAPE meetings but was hoping to some time. I see at least a few of you are thinking about attending the NEC. I won't be going the entire weekend but will plan to be there for the AGA meeting Friday afternoon, and of course browse the vendor room. I know Bailin (TexEx) is planning on it too. Bailin has LOADS of stuff to sell and/or trade. I should have mucho plant material myself.

Why don't we see if we can meet up after the AGA meeting and do some chatting & trading? 
penny
and on behalf of bailin.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Penny,
I'm planning to head up there for the Sunday auction (always the best part of fish shows/cons IMO). Dunno about anyone else for sure, but I think it's easiest for most of us to go up there on Sat &/or Sun - I, for instance, have a 5 hour studio art class of doom followed by a shift at my part time library job every Friday. I imagine others may have similar work or school commitments. I'd love to have a swap meet at the NEC con, don't get me wrong, I'm just not sure many people can be there on Friday 

On the other hand, you could always drop off all the stuff you have for trade at the auction and make some cash instead


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm working Friday  But I'm planning on going Saturday though (Sunday = Family Day)... Anyone? Let's carpool!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hello- Bailin may be there Sat/Sun, I don't know...For me it's easy on Friday as I go after work & I'm halfway there. You all really should catch Karen Randall's presentations some time. She is great.

Anyhoo have fun! I'll catch up with you all one of these days!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

PS the auction is awesome, but HUGE and it takes all day. Recommend bumping your stuff up, if they still do that.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Karen Randall gave a presentation at House of Fins (Greenwich) back in October. It was pretty cool - all about nano tanks and stuff.

As for the auction, the all day ones are the best kind - means that if you wait 'til the end, everyone else is broke and you can practically steal stuff.  Once I waited 'til the end of an auction and got a bag of 5 adult panda koi angelfish for $5  Good times.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the idea....I may just put some stuff in the auction. I could use some dough.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL I think we all could. This hobby isn't cheap!

Maybe you should put some stuff up for bid at the NAS auction earlier in the month to raise funds for the NEC. I'm going to try something similar (except we all know I'll still end up spending more than I earn )


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just to double check, the NEC convention is March 25-27 weekend? I need to send out an email soon to the club with the dates.

I'd love to carpool. People coming from the south could park by my house and we can carpool from here.

Amanda - do you have any assassin snails for sale? I think I'd like to buy 2-4 of them since I think the 3 you gave me last time are all the same sex.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yep, you can go online and get all the info.....
http://www.northeastcouncil.org/convention/

ps not familiar with NAS auction- det's please?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in on the carpooling. As for the assassin snails, I can def. cough up 2, don't know if I have enough to offer 4 atm. I do have some itty bitty babies, though, so I should have more juvie snails available soon.

As for the NAS, I'm going to go start another thread with all the info - but in brief, it's March 6th and located in Westport, CT. NAS is one of the NEC's constituent clubs.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks- but I won't be drivin' to Westport. I did that once. 
We yokels don't like to stray far from the boondocks.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

So, anybody goin' this weekend? I'll be at the AGA meeting...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

OK then! Guess I won't be seein' ya there!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Penny there are a few of us coming to the NEC meeting this weekend, don't count us out just yet! We'll be coming up on saturday.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, Kristina & I are going on Saturday, too. Then I'll be back there on Sunday for the auction. 

I'ma buy me some new scrimps even if it kills me. So there.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'll be there Friday for the AGA meeting & vendor room only....don't want to shell out the big bucks for registration. 
have fun folks!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

vancat said:


> I'll be there Friday for the AGA meeting & vendor room only....don't want to shell out the big bucks for registration.
> have fun folks!


LOL, me neither - gotta save cash for the shopping - so I'm hoping they have a vendor-room-only registration option (other cons I've been to do) - don't much care to go to the lectures or dinner events when I could be emptying my wallet of its sparse contents. I do recall reading that you don't need to register for the convention to attend the auction. I think a bidder card costs like $2, not exactly going to break the bank :mrgreen: On the other hand, the things I buy at the auction...

Checked the registered lot list for the auction. Someone's bringing yellow shrimp! And there are red claw macro shrimp, too. Also a few crayfish species I already own... Hopefully someone who didn't pre-reg will bring some white Procambarus clarkii or Cambarellus shufeldtii...


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll be there most prolly Sunday, auction day


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The March CAPE meeting will meet from 10:30am to noon on Sunday March 27th.

This meeting features a huge auction of plants, fish, tanks, etc... You can bring things to sell (and get 50-50 profit the rest shared with the NEC) and meet members from other local clubs.

This is a once a year convention and Sunday is the best part of it!

Lot registrations and submittals will be accepted until noon
(Salon ABC)

*Schedule*
9:30-10:45am Viewing of Auction Lots (Jersey Room)

10:00am-12:00noon
Jim White Equipment Sale-tanks, stands, lights, all supplies. (Jersey Room)

11:00am 
Giant Auction Starts (Ballroom)

12:00 noon 
Conservation Silent Auction Bidding Ends (Vendor Room)
All Auction Lots must be registered and delivered to Salon ABC.
Hotel Check-out Time

*Location*
Crowne Plaza Hotel Cromwell
100 Berlin Rd.
Cromwell, CT 06416

*Site*
http://www.northeastcouncil.org/con...:schedule&catid=42:2011-convention&Itemid=119

*Note*
There are some presentations and speakers on friday and saturday, however, the NEC will charge you a membership fee if you want to listen to them it is pretty expensive as well (around $40). The vendor room will be ope Friday-Sunday though (free entry).


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

hmmm haven't checked this year, but last year I think it was over $70. $40 would be a bargain and well worth it.

The Aquatic Gardeners Association meeting Friday is free to members (those who subscribe to their awesome magazine). Karen Randall's presentation last year was one of the best and most fun I've ever seen in many years of attending the NEC (except for maybe the time I won the tank)!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

vancat said:


> hmmm haven't checked this year, but last year I think it was over $70. $40 would be a bargain and well worth it.


I agree - if it was just $40 I'd have coughed up the dough and gone to a lecture or two. As-is I don't have $70 to spare... especially since I've _already_ ordered that much in shrimp to be picked up at the convention LOL.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

btw if any of you need styrofoam boxes, I am bringing about a dozen for people to use. Just ask Janine.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Since no one's mentioned it for a while, was the carpooling idea dropped? It's a looong way from Bridgeport to Cromwell. Can't say I won't be jealous of all you guys that live away from the coast. Enjoy!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm good question. I'm not sure whats happening with the carpool. Speaking of which I need to phone John and Ke, I haven't heard from them in a while.

Who is coming from the south of CT?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I came, I shopped, I conquered! 

Bought me some new scrimpies LOL - and also got 3x 10g tanks for my summer invert plotting, and a sexed pair of L340 zebra plecos which I hope will breed in the next 6-8 mos. or so. Emphasis on the "hope" - plecos are weird like that. Also got to swap some stuff with Gordon, finally - got my hands on some sweet top yellow sword endler's to mix with my black bars - hoping to get something cool, or at least mix up the genes a bit (my entire colony being descended from a few pairs). 

New shrimply acquisitions include:
-12+ Malawa shrimp (Caridina pareparensis parvidentata)
-10 Indian White Banded shrimp (Caridina sp. "Indian White Banded)
-8 Red Claws (Macrobrachium hendersoni)
-6 Green Shrimp (Caridina cf. babaulti 'Green')
-4 Zebra Shrimp (C. cf. babaulti 'stripes')


Anyway, I brought the auction purchases home this evening, only to find my biggest mama swordtail gave birth today (which is a relief; I was afraid she was going to explode if she got any fatter). Spent a half hour fishing out swordtail fry and transferring them to the 20L Heterandria colony to grow out with their older siblings.

In other news, I am totally broke (the check from the NEC auction won't come for a week or two at least) - so if anyone would like to buy some of my stock, please do let me know.

Also finally collected my CO2 tank from John (thanks man!). Now I just need to collect my regulator kit... and figure out what tank I'm using this for.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Did you, Mike and Collene, finished the auction? That's one long auction for sure! I stayed there for more than 6hrs but half of the items are still for auction, crazy!

The fish I got (pseudomugils and phoenix rasboras) were already in my 57gal, but the pseudomugil's eggs I don't know what to do with them haha!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

khanzer22 said:


> Did you, Mike and Collene, finished the auction? That's one long auction for sure! I stayed there for more than 6hrs but half of the items are still for auction, crazy!
> 
> The fish I got (pseudomugils and phoenix rasboras) were already in my 57gal, but the pseudomugil's eggs I don't know what to do with them haha!


Nah, we bailed maybe an hour after you, Michael had to go to a family event and we'd carpooled so I had to migrate with him. Most of the interesting stuff had sold already, anyway.

As for those eggs, maybe stick them in a fry net or a 2.5g tank? Hatch 'em out in some green water, raise 'em 'til they're too big to eat, and put 'em in w/ their parents.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sad news, I just found today a carcass of the female Pseudomugil I won at the auction... I don't know what happened, she was ok during acclimation/transfer... Maybe she's still stress/shock, I didn't notice... Now the male is lonely so I need to find him a partner!!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sad news about the fish!

I hope the rest live. 

By the way does anyone know when we are supposed to get a check for the stuff we sold?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

you will get it in the mail within a few weeks.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Anybody know if there's a way to look up how much you made before they send you the check? I left before half my stuff sold, but I'd like to know in advance whether the check I'm getting is going to be enough to cover future evil shrimp plots...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah, go to the website and email Janine or Dave.
http://northeastcouncil.org/convention/


----------

